# It's tough being a betta parent in college



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm asking for opinions on what I plan on doing over winter break. Break's going to last three weeks total, and I will do a water change once right before I leave and right after I get back.

My concerns: 


leaving the fish for three weeks without a water change.
feeding them.
[I have a betta fish and three corydoras catfish in a 10 gallon tank]

Is it okay to leave the water unchanged for three weeks? I do have multiple live plants. 5 java moss balls, 2 java ferns, 5 strands of elodea.

Will the plants serve as a natural filter?

I am planning on using an automatic feeder, which works great. However, it only has 14 slots, meaning it will only feed for 14 days. I have to purchase another feeder that can be programmed to turn on after those first two weeks.



My main concern is the water change issue. Please let me know if you have past experience with it, or are familiar with water chemistry! I appreciate it.

- Jennie


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I would not let the tank go for three weeks without a water change. Is there any way you can take the fish and filter with you? If you go home by car, you could take your filter (wrap the filter pad and other media in a paper towel that has been wetted with tank water) and your fish in bags. If you travel home by plane, you could have your fish shipped home in the mail before you leave by express mail--people do this all the time with great success. 

Once you are at home, you could purchase a rubbermaid/sterilite plastic storage bin to keep all your fish in temporarily. These bins come in large sizes and are only a few dollars--once you are done temporarily housing your fish, you can repurpose them for some other use around the house or even toss it. A 4 gallon bin is only $3--they are safe to heat and safe for fish and exceedingly easy to clean. I am currently using a 5 gallon storage bin as a temporary home for some shrimp and guppies--if you have a regular hang-on-back filter it should fit on the rim of the bin fairly easily, though you may have to mutilate the lid a bit in order to keep the bin closed.

If this is not possible, you should try to find someone who can do at least a couple of partial changes on the tank, or someone who lives closer to campus and will take your fish home with them for that period of time. Plants can be good nitrate sponges, but not good enough for three weeks. You will also need to get an outlet timer for your light so that your plants will be able to survive.

Excuse me if this comes off as rude or unnecessary, but you really should have thought about this problem and had a plan before you purchased your fish. You knew you would have long breaks to deal with, it did not suddenly come up as a surprise to you--next time, you should put more thought into the logistics of the situation and if you cannot find a way to make it work, simply do not buy any dorm room animals. I recently graduated from college myself and I was disgusted with how people treated the animals in their dorm rooms--hopefully college students who read this thread later will take more time to consider how dorm life will affect the animals they choose to bring in and whether or not subjecting them to it is really right for them and their schedules/living situation.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well your fish will be fine for food without a week so no need to waste money on another feeder... Is there no way you can take them home? No one to do WC's when you are away? If worst comes to worst get a light timer and stuff your tank with plants. You will need fast growers as slow growers such as java ferns and anubias wont help much. Get some duckweed if you can.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

It appears that you care alot about your pets since you came here to search for help for them. The first commenter has good advice on ways to upkeep their care while you are gone, so I don't have anything to add.....well, people do stay on holidays at school, there is a good chance you'll be able to find someone to help you out with cleaning the tank. If not, it shouldn't be too hard to take them with you. It would take a lot of time, but it's worth it.
Hope things work out!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

i vote for Adastras method of moving the filter & fish into temporary sterites. i've got a 10 gallon also that i'm going to be taking to college next year, and i've been worried about the breaks too, so your post is very helpful 

oh, also, if you move your filter i think it should also help you with keeping up your cycle, since most of the bacteria will be in your filter. you might have to do another mini-cycle when you get back, but it shouldn't be too devastating.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When life happens and it does and will.........it should not keep us from having pets.......
If you have been maintaining the tank on a regular basis and it is cycled it should be fine for 3 weeks-however, anything can happen-like the electric goes off, malfunction of the heater, filter burns up...its a good idea if someone can go and check these things at least weekly and give the fish a small amount of food or if you can program the auto feeder to feed 1 time a week.

In a 10g filtered tank I would start by making some water only changes every day for 4-5 days before you plan to leave, make sure you have good water flow with the filter media and feed really good.

The day before you leave make a 50% water change and vacuum, swish/rinse the filter media in old tank water-don't feed-toss the auto feeder and add lots and lots of hornwort or water lettuce floating in the tank-don't worry so much about the food-this is going to foul the water too fast...worry about the water quality and the hornwort should take care of that-I would not add the hornwort until the week before you plan to leave-I would get a timer for your lights and put it on 8 hours-you want to keep the hornwort growing good during the 3 weeks-the active plant growth will use up the ammonia

When you get back-don't make too big of a water change-10% daily for 3 days and then increase the percent by 10% every day until you get to 50% and then vacuum and start back on your regular weekly 50% water change and vacuum, feed light to start as well and increase as the water changes increase.
Good luck......


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

You might want to consider taking your fish home. Some dorms turn off the electric and heat if no one is staying in them over winter break. I always took my fish with me on winter break. If you can't do that you might want to find a friend who can watch them.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> When life happens and it does and will.........it should not keep us from having pets.......


Sorry if this sounds rude in any way, OFL, but I don't understand this statement. It would be different if the OP suddenly fell ill or some emergency caused him or her to leave their fish suddenly, but they knew when they made the decision to get their pets that they would face this problem, and they knew well in advance. Thank goodness that they are compassionate enough about their animals to at least make the effort to as us for advice and fix the situation.

But in general, I feel that if you don't have a plan for dealing with a problem you know is going to arise, you should not subject your animals to the consequences of your own lack of planning. Sometimes this means putting your own feelings aside and enjoying bettas vicariously through others for awhile. 

I feel strongly about this because when I would visit the dorms at my university, I saw some really sad things--bettas abandoned, "secret" hamsters and other rodents living in closets or under beds in too-tiny cages, hermit crabs being kept deplorably without any humidity or access to water or substrate deep enough to molt in. The plain truth is that college campuses are cesspools of animal cruelty perpetrated by selfish, ignorant children. 

I am not saying this to insult the OP, I don't know anything about him or her, and have no right to judge his or her actions and am very please that he or she reached out for advice. However, I am hoping that other college students that come across this thread will not make the decision to keep pets in their dorm rooms lightly. Please excuse my digression from the topic. 

I hope my earlier advice was helpful.


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

Being a college student as well, this forum really irritates me in how its long-term members treat college students.

Get off your high horses, please. 

Yes, I'm running into the same issue with winter break fast approaching, of how to transport my soon-to-be-planted 5-gallon tank I just purchased. Quite frankly, just cause I don't have it all figured out yet doesn't mean I shouldn't buy or keep fish. I'm sure, when it gets closer, I'll find a way to bring the whole tank with me--it's just a 2-hour drive, I'm sure if I pack it carefully it'll manage, and I keep the fish in cup-holders. Life is good. 

I love my fish, but I'm realistic--they're fish. I'll put in the care I can afford, and won't criticize the others living in my hall if they don't have the means to shell out all the money to get their single fish a 10-gallon heated tank, as this forum seems to advocate. Honestly, I've had betta fish on and off through life, and even as a silly ignorant kid I kept them alive for years in half-gallon tanks with maybe bi-monthly water changes. These fish are hardy, and if they die, well, it's awful but they are still just fish. Hard to get super attached to them when compared to dogs/cats/etc. 

Nice to know college's are the haven for animal abusers. All I've seen are betta-fish kept in half-gallon critter carriers, being admired by everyone that walks by the open doors. Some kids up here do better--there's a girl downstairs with a superb female (many think it might be male, the fins are that amazing) in a filtered 1-gallon tank. I'm the craziest in the hall, with my 2-gallon critter carrier that's being upgraded to a 5-gallon Hawkeye. 

Honestly, as long as kids come in this forum for advice, I don't see why you guys should be so critical. At least they are making the effort to get educated. Don't get angry at them for following the faulty-advice of pet-stores regarding betta fish, since who wouldn't make the assumption that the pet stores know what they're talking about when it comes to taking care of the fish they're selling? And they're cheap, and the supplies the pet stores sell for them are cheap--making them seem to be perfect dorm pets. And honestly, it's hard to justify all the purchases I'm making for a 5-gallon tank set-up for my fish; in the end, I'm doing it for my own enjoyment, which gets pleasure from looking at happy fish. It's purely selfish. 

Sorry a long rant, guess it just built up. I'll go back to lurking now


----------



## ElyseEleanor (Oct 27, 2010)

I definitely agree with Arowan. I'm also a college student. It's tough, and as much fun as they are to have, fish are fish. This thread is perfect for me cause I was also worrying about what to do over thanksgiving and christmas break.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Ummmm.... :lol:

You college folk didn't really think you'd find people who think 'a fish is just a fish' on a Betta fanatics forum now did you? ;-)

I *do *understand that life is what happens while you're making other plans and in all reality, anything you do for the critters is in all likelihood better than what you took them from _and_ you're to be commended for that but hey- you'd get the same response to this scenario from any pet forum wouldn't you?

Hope it all works out for you and your critters.

Peace....


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a college student too. I know how it feels to go back and forth- my house is about 10-12 hours away by driving, so sometimes I can't take my bettas with me (especially since I used to have a ton).

Last winter break I left my 10 gallon fishtank for a month without changes. I had my aunt feed the sorority 2 pellets every other day, but I'm pretty sure she didn't do any water changes.

As you can imagine, the tank was pretty filthy when I got back, I had to do a major water change, but all of my girls were okay (except for one, but she was sick to begin with).

SO, considering you have one betta and live plants, you should be fine. 

This winter break, since I have one boy, I'll be taking him home with me on the bus. I have a spare few tanks at home that I can temporarily set up.

Good luck!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Most of my fish experience does not lie with betta fish, however, my family has always had at least three well-stocked fish tanks in the house (five at the moment, some with fish far less hardy than betta fish), and many concepts remain the same.

We've skimped on water changes for far more than three weeks, with no ill effects. I can remember only two sick fish in my whole lifetime. We have a tetra that has been alive for at least eight years (he's frickin' huge for a tetra, lol). Granted, one of these tanks (the main one) has been in its cycle for over fifteen years (maybe closer to 20.... I can't remember a time when the tank has ever been in disuse, and I'm 21), so ammonia is always non-existent and nitrifying bacteria is PLENTIFUL.

*That having been said....*
I think your fish will be fine to be left alone if you follow OFL and the others' advice (lots of plants, try to have someone at least LOOK at the fish to make sure filter/heater are still working). Also make sure your building keeps the power on over break (not sure if you're in a dorm or not). With regard to the automatic feeder.... if there's a way to set it so it only feeds once a week, as OFL said, I would DEFINITELY do that. Or even if it just fed once or twice during the whole break. Maybe if you set one to feed after a week, and another after another week, with only enough for one serving. Not sure how automatic feeders work. Your fish would probably be fine without food for three weeks, but you wouldn't want to make them angry, right? ;-)

I know everything I've said here was already said, but I wanted to add my vote to the list.

I'm also a college student, so I can completely understand. I also know what it's like to get ragged on for asking a question like this, and start others on a rant about how stupid we college students are, as I've asked a similar question on this forum. Most days it's hard for me to justify the $160 dollars I've spent on this one fish, especially when I look at my bank account (yay one diminishing payout of financial aid!). u_u

If you are driving, transporting isn't really that hard, so you could still look into it in that case. If I had to fly, I'd be hesitant to transport, but maybe there's a way to bring fish in jars as carry on?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm just glad that other college students are here to learn! I'm a college student myself, and I was a total betta noob a month or two ago. I worry constantly about all the other fish in my dorm, and it makes me happy when I see other concerned college students on this forum trying to do right by their fish! We're all here to learn, so lets try not to criticize. Just being on this forum is proof that we care


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I've made 3 hour trips driving with my betta and other fish and they were just fine. I put my betta in a cup and brought him home. I saw someone else on here make a suggestion to use plastic bags. That would probably be better than the cup. It wouldn't hurt you fish as much if he bumps into the wall. 

You could keep him in a temporary setup at home if bringing your tank home will be a problem.


----------



## bto (Oct 11, 2010)

A big thanks to the students for speaking up... As I mentioned in another thread, this is what I use when traveling with my bettas. I've been on several 4 hour trips and numerous shorter trips using this method and it has always worked perfectly.


----------



## ElyseEleanor (Oct 27, 2010)

Feral said:


> Ummmm.... :lol:
> 
> You college folk didn't really think you'd find people who think 'a fish is just a fish' on a Betta fanatics forum now did you? ;-)
> 
> ...


I obviously wouldn't be a member of this Betta fanatics forum if I had the mindset of "a fish is just a fish so their lives are dispensable." We college students aren't saying that diminishes their value as pets. I'm just saying what Arowan said- I'm being realistic, a fish is a fish. it IS hard to compare them to a cat or a dog or to spend the large amounts of money you would on a cat or dog (I agree with what someone earlier said about financial aid payments gone... hahah). But regardless, thanks everyone for the tips and things to try. I'm hoping to find someone in town who can look after Pablo for me so I don't have to put him under stress of transporting him on such a long drive back home. I hope you find something nacho.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Just to put in my two cents as a college student as well...

I think your fish will be fine while you are gone, since you have the feeding figured out. And if your fish isn't.. well that was a choice you were willing to make by not finding a way to take hime home with you. As sad as it would be for him to die from bad water conditions.. it was probably abetter home than what most Bettas get. 

With that being said.. I would never have a pet if I lived in a dorm. Maybe that is just me.. but I just don't really think it's fair. I didnt even KNOW pets were allowed in dorms. I stayed at home and pay rent and spend a lot of money on gas, so I can have my animals.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Generally fish are the only pets allowed except in some pet friendly dorms--

At our school we are allowed one tank with one fish(though some get away with a few more small ones), max size is 10 gallons. Generally we get the bad betta homes here, my roommate still has hers in a small container, thankfully she changes the water a decent amount, though really not enough.. Her boy is cute, I'm hoping when I get my Dionysus in a proper planted 5 gallon she will be willing to upgrade for him!


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for comments, and keep them coming.

I have to explain my situation in more detail. My last resort is leaving my pets in my dorm for three weeks. Electricity will not be turned off, as we are allowed to keep tanks in the dorm for the break- it is the only thing we are allowed to keep plugged in.

To those who say I did not have enough foresight to stop from buying fish: I did. Life happened. My folks moved from where they were living 5 minutes away from my college to another state 11 hours away. 

I have considered shipping my fish to my parents' house, compensating a friend for taking the tank, the setup, the old water, the gravel, the plants, the aquarium stand, all accessories, and the fish for me, but I am not sure that is the most practical way to deal with my fish. The alternative would be to have someone check my fish every week, but nobody is allowed in the building over break. 

Trust me. I've given a lot of time into this worrying about my fish. I treat them the best I can, and this is separate issue from having pets in a dorm. They are healthy in their home, and that is all that matters to me.

That said, I am in the same place I started out. OFL's hornwort suggestion sounds nice...I'll have to buy a few online as soon as possible then. Elodea/java moss balls/java fern are not enough, I guess?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Post a pic and show us how many plants you have. Hornwort can be found pretty much anywhere. Most LPS and LFS Ive been to carry it.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

At my school you're allowed to have a fish tank 10 gallons or smaller, with no limit on the number of fish you can have. Because there is no limit on how many fish, I've seen terrible set ups, such as a two gallon bowl with multiple goldfish in it. This really eats at me, and I usually end up giving the person a piece of my mind.

So you don't understand how happy it makes me to see caring college students on this site, because I KNOW that if you're here your fish will be well taken care of. It's not hard to keep a small tank in a dorm, my 2.5 does fine. My betta's very spoiled, he's a pampered little bugger 

Are you flying Nacho? If so, I don't think they'll let you put them in your carry on, I think that no more than 4 liquid ounces rule is still in effect :/


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The plants you have are good and will help....just saying hornwort and water lettuce are really good at using the ammonia up before it is problematic for the fish......look at pond places that sell pond supplies and fish-they usually have either plant or if you have a local aquarium club...the local pet shop...look for any type of stem or floating plant to add just while you are gone for 3 weeks.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Post a pic and show us how many plants you have. Hornwort can be found pretty much anywhere. Most LPS and LFS Ive been to carry it.



I'll take a picture.

TaylorW- Yes, I will be flying home...It sucks I can't just keep the fish on my lap.

OFL- I will definitely consider getting those plants if they help.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, my college seems ridiculously pet friendly by comparison.

We can have fish, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, dwarf rabbits, lizards (no iguanas) maximum length twelve inches from tip of nose to tip of tail, salamanders (certified non-poisonous), geckos, chinchillas, and non-predatory domestic birds not to exceed one-half pound. Max cage/tank size 3 ft. in length, 2 ft. in height. No limit on number of fish, max of two mammals or reptiles. They really don't enforce the rules, though. I knew someone who bought a rat, and it was pregnant (unbeknownst to anyone).... she had eight rats in her room, lol.

Good luck, nacho! I really think your fish will be fine.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

kfish said:


> Wow, my college seems ridiculously pet friendly by comparison.
> 
> We can have fish, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, dwarf rabbits, lizards (no iguanas) maximum length twelve inches from tip of nose to tip of tail, salamanders (certified non-poisonous), geckos, chinchillas, and non-predatory domestic birds not to exceed one-half pound. Max cage/tank size 3 ft. in length, 2 ft. in height. No limit on number of fish, max of two mammals or reptiles. They really don't enforce the rules, though. I knew someone who bought a rat, and it was pregnant (unbeknownst to anyone).... she had eight rats in her room, lol.
> 
> Good luck, nacho! I really think your fish will be fine.


Wow, you guys can have practically anything. Are there not problems with animals getting out?


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Wow, you guys can have practically anything. Are there not problems with animals getting out?


Never heard of anything! Technically the animals are supposed to be in cages at all times, but no one follows that rule either, lol.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, your college is super pet friendly!! I wish my school was like that, my poor pet bunny has to stay at home with my parents  I go home every weekend, so at least I get to see her a little bit :-?


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

kfish said:


> Wow, my college seems ridiculously pet friendly by comparison.
> 
> We can have fish, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, dwarf rabbits, lizards (no iguanas) maximum length twelve inches from tip of nose to tip of tail, salamanders (certified non-poisonous), geckos, chinchillas, and non-predatory domestic birds not to exceed one-half pound. Max cage/tank size 3 ft. in length, 2 ft. in height. No limit on number of fish, max of two mammals or reptiles. They really don't enforce the rules, though. I knew someone who bought a rat, and it was pregnant (unbeknownst to anyone).... she had eight rats in her room, lol.
> 
> Good luck, nacho! I really think your fish will be fine.


That. is. awesome. I wish I lived in your dorms. lol

Just as a back up to the college student thing- I am also a college student and has 3 betta in my dorm last year. I only live an hour and a half away, so it wasn't a problem. But I understand that being a problem. I do not think that it makes someone a bad fish owner for leaving them over winter break. Yeah, the conditions won't be perfect for those 3 weeks, but I don't see a problem with that. That shouldn't keep someone from having a pet. There are so many mistreated fish that even after the 3 weeks, this betta will still be MUCH better off than one in a place with a person around all the time.

I'm glad you made this thread. I've been thinking about what to do with my 10 gal over winter break. I have a few betta in smaller tanks that I knew were going home with me, and I was thinking about leaving my 10 gal. But I have decided to take that home too since its got more fish in it.

And I'm sure your fish will be fine, just take the right steps. Many other people's bettas live through far worse daily conditions and survive. You're doing everything you can for him, and I'm sure he will be fine 

One more thing (included in my ridiculously long reply), I don't see why you wound ship a fish home and then back again. It's about $35 each way depending on companies and distance. That's spending $70 (on what I am guessing) is a $4 fish. I understanding spending that much on a set up, but not for shipping a fish back and forth. Not to mention the unnecessary stress that might kill him anyway.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah SmokeNLark, it's impractical and very expensive to ship my fish back and forth over winter break. That's not a good idea at all. My choices are either to have someone take them home or to leave them where they are. Leaving them sounds best.


On another note, my sponge filter has been making fewer and fewer bubbles. It used to be a steady, strong stream of bubbles, but now it's only about 1 per half-second. Here in this video, you can see when the filter was working well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma3rlkerLYU

I've been cleaning the filter - squeezing out the gunk in old tank water - every week, but that doesn't seem to affect the bubble stream. I do have a lot of algae growth that I keep under control with the magnetic scrub thing, but it still seems to grow on the sponge. 

Making sure that the sponge filter works well is the first thing I have to do if I decide to leave the fish for three weeks. Anyone have experience with them?

Also, for the person who wanted to see what plants I have, I think the video shows everything. My elodea are much longer, and I probably have a few more strands of that. Otherwise, it's pretty much the same as the video.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I haven't cleaned my sorority 10g in 2 weeks and it's fine. I've got 5 female bettas & I ended up with a Peppered Cory somehow & since I was pretty sure Vaclav would hate him I put him in with the girls. I LOVE him. There is hardly any poo on the bottom of my tank. So if somehow you were able to put a couple of pellets in the autofeeder for a cory a day I think you could be okay. So long as you don't have more than 4 fish in the tank...cory's food does tend to make the water a little cloudy because they can't eat it till it starts dissolving.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

ScuitoAmi150 said:


> I haven't cleaned my sorority 10g in 2 weeks and it's fine. I've got 5 female bettas & I ended up with a Peppered Cory somehow & since I was pretty sure Vaclav would hate him I put him in with the girls. I LOVE him. There is hardly any poo on the bottom of my tank. So if somehow you were able to put a couple of pellets in the autofeeder for a cory a day I think you could be okay. So long as you don't have more than 4 fish in the tank...cory's food does tend to make the water a little cloudy because they can't eat it till it starts dissolving.


1. Cories are happiest in groups. Keeping one by itself is just mean
2. Cories do not eat poop. Only leftover food.


----------



## BurnishedOchre (Oct 30, 2009)

I myself am a college student with a betta in a filtered, heated 3 gallon tank with the beginnings of my foray into plant-keeping (one bunch of Java Moss), and while I am still learning, things are looking pretty up, especially with the 0s for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate (I assume the moss is taking up the nitrate) - quite a success for me!

All I guess I want to add is that while colleges tend to be full of students with pets that are less than well-cared for, there are also those of us who want to care for our pets with the best means we can - as long as one has the means to keep a healthy environment to keep the animal at its best, I say that it's okay to keep a fish during college.

As well, people do make mistakes, and sometimes don't plan things out perfectly. I had a bit of a panic attack the first winter break I had, but I figured things out and brought the fish home with me - I care about him too much to leave him alone without supervision. I have also allowed a friend to take care of him while I had to leave the state, and she owned a few well-kept bettas herself. My fish was returned happy and healthy, and she also gave me great pointers on better care for him. As long as one is willing to learn and has the proper resources, fish should not be kept from students who are willing to put the effort in.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not going to read the whole thread because I know OFL and Adastra have it covered. But I'm a college student tired of irresponsible college students. If you're going to get a fish, or any other sort of pet in any other situation, you have to have a plan to care for that fish. Duh.

I have a 4g tank heated uncycled with 1 betta, a 2.5g tank heated uncycled with another betta, and a 5 gallon cycled, filtered, heated, with 1 betta. Over the course of the next month, the 4g and 2.5g will be going home, and will be home before Thanksgiving break.

As for the 5 gallon cycled, it cannot sit a month over break without food or changes. On the day I drive home from break, it will be 50% drained, the fish will be cupped, the filter media soaked in water from the tank in a rubbermaid bowl, and transported home...

Yes, I am a college student. And as college students, you have to use your intelligent minds to figure out a way to care for your finned friends. I knew this season would come up eventually. And in no way am I stressed about transporting three tanks home.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

I am a college student who commutes (a lovely 45 minutes one way =/ ) I currently own 3 happy and healthy bettas. I started out with a 2 gallon tank and have worked my way up to a 29 gallon tank that was given to me. I have made mistakes in the last 4 years of owning bettas/fish but as I believe someone else already mentioned, the pet stores that you purchase fish from are not always reliable. If I ask for information from a pet store such as petsmart I have learned to do additional research since frequently their information is incorrect. My preferred fish store now solely focuses on fish and I have learned a lot from them as well as members in this forum. At least people are asking how to prepare for winter break in advance and not just assuming that their fish will be fine with no extra preparation.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

On your filter-did you check the pump by putting the air hose in the water to make sure it is working okay-disconnect at the filter and stick the tubing in the water to see what kind of bubbles you get from the pump-sometimes the bladder in the air pump will go out or weaken-they will still run and make noise but will have little air coming out of them-

On the sponge filter itself you can take the sponge part off the hard casing and test the connection-I had one get clogged and I had to use a needle and blowing to get it unclogged-a tiny hole that connected the tubing was clogged

Disconnect at the pump and blow in the hose toward the filter and see if you feel resistants-if so then it may be a clogged filter


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

I will check the air hose itself and see if it's working properly. I assumed there was algae clogging up something, but it might be the air pump. Thanks so much OFL!




Oldfishlady said:


> On your filter-did you check the pump by putting the air hose in the water to make sure it is working okay-disconnect at the filter and stick the tubing in the water to see what kind of bubbles you get from the pump-sometimes the bladder in the air pump will go out or weaken-they will still run and make noise but will have little air coming out of them-
> 
> On the sponge filter itself you can take the sponge part off the hard casing and test the connection-I had one get clogged and I had to use a needle and blowing to get it unclogged-a tiny hole that connected the tubing was clogged
> 
> Disconnect at the pump and blow in the hose toward the filter and see if you feel resistants-if so then it may be a clogged filter


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I was going to comment about college students, but I'm in the same boat as Jean- I commute an hour to school, so all of my fish are at home. At first I was skeptic, Nacho, but then I realized that it wasn't a two hour drive home, it was eleven.. that sucks. I understand not being able to ship your fish back, though I'm sure the advice Ada and OFL have offered will be very helpful.

I'm dreading when I have to find an apartment, lol.. 10g, 5g, 2g with bettas and a 29g with a pair of goldfish, lovely. xD

Good luck, Nacho!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Capricorn - The good news is, most apartments that have a "No Pets Allowed" policy still allow fish. My boyfriend just moved down here to Florida with me and they said he could keep fish tanks. So, one of my bettas will be moved here eventually. lol


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

Capricorn, I totally agree with you. I have a 29 gallon tank and 2 2 gallons to move, I also have a 10 gallon that is in storage that I will be excited to be able to set back up, unfortunately I dont have room in my room to have the 10 gallon set up at the moment. Moving all of them will be interesting especially since the area I want to move to is about 2 hours from my current home. I am excited however because I have a very good friend who has a 50 gallon tank that she is going to give to me for free once I move =))))


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Yay, that's comforting. xD

@Jean; I have all of those set up in my room at this moment, haha. No goldfish yet, but they're coming home next week, lol.

I do feel for college students that want to take good care of their pets, though. It's easy for me because I come home after classes and can change all the tanks no problem, but I can see where there might be some hurdles to get over if you lived in a dorm.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

Yea, I think if I lived in a dorm during college I would just have one tank set up. Its hard enough doing water changes carrying buckets from my room to the bathroom and back.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Capricorn for not judging me so fast. I know where people are coming from when they say "college students should use their intellect before buying fish." BUT that is an assumption that people make before they know my reasons. I think my fish will be fine. I'll do everything in my power to keep the water as clean as possible during those three weeks. 




Capricorn said:


> I was going to comment about college students, but I'm in the same boat as Jean- I commute an hour to school, so all of my fish are at home. At first I was skeptic, Nacho, but then I realized that it wasn't a two hour drive home, it was eleven.. that sucks. I understand not being able to ship your fish back, though I'm sure the advice Ada and OFL have offered will be very helpful.
> 
> I'm dreading when I have to find an apartment, lol.. 10g, 5g, 2g with bettas and a 29g with a pair of goldfish, lovely. xD
> 
> Good luck, Nacho!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Arowan said:


> Being a college student as well, this forum really irritates me in how its long-term members treat college students.
> 
> Get off your high horses, please.
> 
> ...


nice to know that "college's" aren't teaching you to use proper grammar either


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, ouch Sjones, making a stab about grammar on a non-professional forum. Non-professional meaning of course that it is relaxed, meaning of course that whereas good grammar is pleasing to the eye it isn't required.
Perhaps it was a lack of proof-reading, not a college problem. I don't usually proofread on here, because as stated above it doesn't matter so long as the message gets across. Do you have perfect grammar at all times? You never make mistakes? Even the best writers make mistakes (and I'm assuming you aren't a great writer by any means).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a thread! I had hamsters in college but was lucky enough to find someone to take care of them over breaks. I took them home wiith me for summer. I kept mine in a closet in 10 gallon aquariums and they were just fine. I also had to leave one of them alone for 2 weeks because of some family problems. I have left my fish for 2 weeks but had someone to feed them 3 times a week. I wasn't going to ask my sitter to do water changes on 11 containers but feeding them less helped to keep the containers a little bit cleaner than if they were getting fed every day. I did end up losing one of my fish but she was over 2 years old and I guess she just couldn't handle the stress. And guys, let's please be respectful of each others' opinions, even if you don't agree with it.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a college student and I pay absolutely no attention to grammar when writing on this forum. Like someone above has stated, it is not a professional forum and as such is not a requirement.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, I agree. I dont think grammer is an issue on this site. Spelling for that matter either as long as you get the idea.


----------



## bto (Oct 11, 2010)

BurnishedOchre said:


> I myself am a college student with a betta in a filtered, heated 3 gallon tank with the beginnings of my foray into plant-keeping (one bunch of Java Moss), and while I am still learning, things are looking pretty up, especially with the 0s for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate (I assume the moss is taking up the nitrate) - quite a success for me!
> 
> All I guess I want to add is that while colleges tend to be full of students with pets that are less than well-cared for, there are also those of us who want to care for our pets with the best means we can - as long as one has the means to keep a healthy environment to keep the animal at its best, I say that it's okay to keep a fish during college.
> 
> As well, people do make mistakes, and sometimes don't plan things out perfectly. I had a bit of a panic attack the first winter break I had, but I figured things out and brought the fish home with me - I care about him too much to leave him alone without supervision. I have also allowed a friend to take care of him while I had to leave the state, and she owned a few well-kept bettas herself. My fish was returned happy and healthy, and she also gave me great pointers on better care for him. As long as one is willing to learn and has the proper resources, fish should not be kept from students who are willing to put the effort in.


Sorry if this off topic but I just love your betta. He is sooo cute. Looks a lot like my little guy.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Not a college student here...But I often thought about what I'd do if I had to leave town for
an extended period. I think it's good for everybody regardless of age to have a back up plan.
Either a friend who's willing to help with water changes, or even a trustworthy petsitter..usually we think of them as only watching dogs/cats, but I'm sure some would happily be up for the job.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

cballas said:


> Not a college student here...But I often thought about what I'd do if I had to leave town for
> an extended period. I think it's good for everybody regardless of age to have a back up plan.
> Either a friend who's willing to help with water changes, or even a trustworthy petsitter..usually we think of them as only watching dogs/cats, but I'm sure some would happily be up for the job.


I dont see why not. A fish cant tear up the carpet, scratch the doors, or gnaw at table legs. :lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't read the entire thread but I felt the need to comment.

I'm a college student living in a dorm. I also live 4 hours from home so its not like its a simple commute. I have anywhere from 15-30 fish at a given time.

I would never leave a fish alone for 3 weeks intentionally. Accidents happen but when you go on vacation you should have a back up plan for your pets no matter how easily cared for they may be.

I've left my fish for two weeks before (in cycled tanks) and even though my fish are kept very fit they were weak and thin after that amount of time. It took another two weeks to get them back to their normal weights and activity levels. After that experience I will never leave my fish for longer than a week again. Its not fair to the fish to be put through that kind of strain.

If you have to leave your fish I suggest getting an automatic feeder and a light timer. I would also have a friend or roommate check on the fish AT LEAST once a week during the break and top off the tank with water. You can fill a bucket with clean dechlorinated water before you leave and all they would have to do is scoop some old water out and put fresh in.


Edit.. Ok.. read the whole thing and now I have to add a mini rant (not directed at the OP but at other posts).

If you cannot afford to properly take care of your pets.. DON'T GET THEM. Period. I don't care whether it is a fish, cat, horse, or freakin' snail. Just because a fish is small and can take a beating doesn't mean it is acceptable to give them any less level of care that you would a dog or a cat. Sure a fish doesn't require things like vet care but it does have a minimum standard of care and using the "broke college student" excuse to justify not taking proper care of your pet is just pathetic.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it would be nice if everyone stepped back and took a moment to remember that people who post questions on here are not bad betta owners. They are truly trying to do the right thing and that means asking for help - not for judgement on their abilities to keep bettas. Remember, people aren't going to know how to be prepared until they stumble across a site like this and realize that what they learned from the pet store is so uninformed. Even the best, most well prepared bettas parents can have unforseen circumstances pop up. We all come here to get help and to learn. Not all of us are going to have the spare equipment laying around waiting for that unforseen circumstance - and replacement equipment is expensive! It would do more good to help someone nicely than to ridicule or be mean, you know? Save the venting/ranting for the ones who really ARE bad betta owners.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I do have to agree, I hate college students that buy fish on a whim, then can't afford to take care of them properly. This REALLY ticks me off. You should always do research on any kind of pet BEFORE you buy it. I am sick of people that treat their pets like they don't matter.

But sometimes you do plan for your pet, but then something happens and your plan no longer works anymore and you have to figure out what to do. Things come up and life happens, and unfortunately some off these things are out of our control...


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Namaste

The really pathetic thing I'm seeing on this forum is all the disgusting things being spewed by some people. Do you want people coming on here for help? Or saying "To hell with it, the stupid fish can die". With the current attitudes of some people, the second is going to take place. Congratulations, your worthless, unhelpful attitude will result in the opposite of what you truly want. It is alright to believe that no one should have a pet if they can't take care of it, but is that your stance for all time? You just need to invent a way to see the future then. I have the means to take care of my pet now, but what happens in the future if something bad happens? Are you going to start tearing me apart? You also need to think of better ways to communicate your belief. There is such a thing as constructive criticism, and their is such a thing as worthless criticism. There are some people here who need to learn constructive, as worthless is just as it name portrays. It is WORTHLESS! I could name names, but I think after reading this the culprits will hopefully realize it's them.  

Meta. 
(and in case you wonder, definition here http://www.accesstoinsight.org/glossary.html#m)

and an EDIT: Someone said to save the venting/anger for the truly bad betta owners. That's a bad idea too. Anger does nothing but incite anger, it also does nothing to help ourselves. Instead of ripping someone apart, correct them. 

"5. "If, bhikkhus, others speak in dispraise of me, or in dispraise of the Dhamma, or in dispraise of the Sangha, you should not give way to resentment, displeasure, or animosity against them in your heart. For if you were to become angry or upset in such a situation, you would only be creating an obstacle for yourselves. If you were to become angry or upset when others speak in dispraise of us, would you be able to recognize whether their statements are rightly or wrongly spoken?"

"Certainly not, Lord."

"If, bhikkhus, others speak in dispraise of me, or in dispraise of the Dhamma, or in dispraise of the Sangha, you should unravel what is false and point it out as false, saying: 'For such and such a reason this is false, this is untrue, there is no such thing in us, this is not found among us.'"

Buddha has a very good teaching regarding this. Though in this case it is put towards the Buddhist belief, it can be used for every thing in life. What good does anger do you or anyone else? No good. 

Metta


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope I haven't offended anyone, I want people to learn how to take care of their pets 

Hope you weren't talking about me Posaune :-(


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

We're not talking newbies asking questions... we're talking people who have been around here long enough to know what kind of answers they're going to get and saying a "fish is just a fish" IS a pathetic excuse for not giving it the same level of care you would a dog or a cat.

I'm not talking unforseen circumstances, I'm not talking a newbie looking for answers. I'm talking about someone who should by now know the level of care advocated on this forum and using "a fish is just a fish" as an excuse as to why they aren't providing the best care they can possibly afford.

"A fish is just a fish" so I'm going to give it only the care I can afford.. even if that means keeping it in unsuitable conditions.... does that sound acceptable to you?

I know all to well how much it costs to upkeep a fish tank and the bad luck of an unexpected heater breaking or filter stop working. Those are problems that can't be helped.

As I said before, my previous comment was not directed at the OP. She (or he) has been around long enough to know how to properly take care of her fish and I believe she is giving him the best care he could get. 


People constantly harp on how badly mistreated Bettas are in pet stores... so its not accpetable to let them rot away in cups on a shelf but it is ok for them to rot away on someone's dorm room desk because they "can't afford" better care? I'm sorry but that is not acceptable to me. I hate double standards.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I never said it should be acceptable, please do not put words in my mouth. I'm saying to lose the anger in your motive, because your anger is doing nothing but hinder your want.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

GAGH! EVERYONE SHUT UP RIGHT NOW! I read through this entire thread and i cannot stand it. It started with one simple person asking for help through winter break, and turned into a huge word spewing fight. This is disgusting! This person is asking for _help_. They _care_. It is obvious they are _responsible_ and wanting to take the best care of their fish. So stop saying "You shouldn't get a fish" "blah blah blah -name calling- blah blah blah -improper care- blah blah blah" Everyone on this thread is trying and cares. Theres a very well liked fish owner here that kept their bettas in half gallon things for weeks! Is anyone complaining? No! If you are on this thread, you care. You want to be informed, you want help, and you are responsible enough to be looking p information. There should be almost no name calling here, except for when it is needed. So please, please, all off you quit it before I call an administrator to quit it for you! (no threat intended)


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I think Nacho's questions have been answered. Unless there is anymore advice to give him/her about the questions he/she asked, I think we should leave this thread. If you want to vent about improper care about fish, I made a thread. Please, guys and gals, flare here. Just please remember not to single anyone out on this forum.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

zelilaa said:


> GAGH! EVERYONE SHUT UP RIGHT NOW! I read through this entire thread and i cannot stand it. It started with one simple person asking for help through winter break, and turned into a huge word spewing fight. This is disgusting! This person is asking for _help_. They _care_. It is obvious they are _responsible_ and wanting to take the best care of their fish. So stop saying "You shouldn't get a fish" "blah blah blah -name calling- blah blah blah -improper care- blah blah blah" Everyone on this thread is trying and cares. Theres a very well liked fish owner here that kept their bettas in half gallon things for weeks! Is anyone complaining? No! If you are on this thread, you care. You want to be informed, you want help, and you are responsible enough to be looking p information. There should be almost no name calling here, except for when it is needed. So please, please, all off you quit it before I call an administrator to quit it for you! (no threat intended)


Zelilaa, I agree that this thread has outlived its usefulness and will now ask a Mod to lock it so it can die a quiet death.


----------

